# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Entrepeñas, Buendía y Bolarque - Una joya perdida

## F. Lázaro

Estos tres emblemáticos embalses fueron auténticas joyas y paraíso de la pesca allá por los años 80. Últimamente, no atraviesan su mejores momentos, motivado por la sangría continua que realiza el trasvase a sus aguas, convirtiéndolos en auténticos cenagales cada verano, pero " el que tuvo retuvo" y todavía pueden depararnos buenas sorpresas, sobretodo, este invierno y la próxima primavera, ya que de momento, y esperemos que sea así por mucho tiempo, mantienen unos niveles de agua como hace muchos años que no se recuerda. A ver si mantienen ese nivel y los dejan tranquilitos para que las puestas salgan adelante y no se las carguen.

De siempre han sido unos embalses difíciles, no eran precisamente llegar y besar el santo con unas buenas piezas, pero saben recompensar a quien insiste en sus aguas día tras día.

Cada embalse tiene sus peculiaridades, dífíciles todos ellos.

Entrepeñas, históricamente, siempre ha sido el embalse más castigado por los pescadores, como se puede ver en algunas imágenes de los compañeros de la zona que han puesto de Entrepeñas, sobretodo, los fines de semana, el embalse tiene más tráfico de barcas que el puerto de Mónaco, por lo que está bastante castigado y se hace difícil encontrar lugares que no estén ya trillados. Las mejores zonas de pesca en Entrepeñas que recuerde eran las zonas por Alocén y Sacedón. En Alocén había unos pedregales y cortados bastante interesantes en donde puede haber algunos bichitos bastante buenecitos.

En cuanto a Bolarque, es uno de los embalses más difíciles que he visto. Embalse estrecho, con apariencia de un río encajonado profundo, se hace necesaria una embarcación para poder recorrer el embalse. Bastante vegetación, por lo que, hay que afinar la técnica bastante, amén también de dominar la pesca entre vegetación y señuelos anti-hierbas. Por si fuera ya poco, te encuentras pescando tan ricamente un día con una temperatura del agua a 20ºC y al día siguiente te la encuentras a 10ºC, trastocando totalmente los planes y la propia pesca. Esto es debido a cada vez que sueltan agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía.

Este estupendo trío de embalses, maltratado por el trasvase Tajo-Segura hasta la saciedad, ya no son lo que eran, claro está, pero todavía nos pueden deparar buenas jornadas de pesca. 

Este y los próximos años, si la meteorología sigue acompañando y la insaciable sed murciana se mitiga un poco, gozarán de unos niveles de agua aceptables los próximos años, que asegurará que volvieran a florecer y ser lo que fueron, un auténtico paraíso, repleto de vida en forma de lucios y basses, al igual que muchos otros como luciopercas, carpas, etc...como ya ocurrió por los años 90. 

El amigo jasg555, gran pescador y conocedor de estos embalses, seguro que habrá echado buenas jornadas en sus aguas, a ver si nos habla un poco más profundo sobre ellos.

Buena pesca y captura y suelta  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, yo ya pescador cada día más de salón :Wink:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Como dices, el paraíso de la pesca que eran los 3 embalses era tal, que en Tendilla se creo una empresa transformadora de pescado para ahumar y enlatar lucios. La gente daba sus lucios a cambio de producto transformado.

Todo ello en años en que la pesca se sacrificaba.

 La explosión de pesca tenía una explicación. Cuando se crearon los embalses, los peces atrapados, principalmente barbos, bogas, cachos, truchas y pequeños ciprínidos, crecieron exponencialmente en número , debido a disponer de fondos de grava recién inundados en cantidades industriales, en los que se desarrolló una fauna de insectos acuáticos estupenda. Asímismo, la enorme disposición de agua libre en perfecto estado y bien oxigenada, hizo el resto.

 Luego, esos lechos de grava se fueron colmatando con la erosión de las orillas, quedando como únicos lugares de freza los ríos y arroyos tributarios; al igual que la alimentación disponible varió, desapareciendo la original poco a poco.

 A finales de los 50, y sobre todo durante los 60, se repoblaron los 3 embalses con grandes cantidades de lucio, black bass y carpa royal y común.

El cóctel de pequeños ciprínidos, bogas, barbos y lucio, dió como resultado unos lucios (cuya vida es mucho más corta que la de una carpa) tamaño dinosaurio en pocos años y unos black bass tipo tarugo.
 Lo enormes fondos fangosos de los embalses, sobre todo en Buendía, cuya geografía es mucho más adecuada, dió unas carpas con un crecimiento enorme.

Todo ellos cristalizó en los finales de los 60 y la década de los 70, con unas pescas enormes de lucios, black bass y carpas, de buenos tamaños.

Luego, con la entrada en vigor del trasvase, todo se fué abajo. Entrepeñas y Buendía, perdía puestas de peces un año tras otro, el volúmen de agua se reducía año tras año, y la calidad y oxigenación de agua cada vez era peor.

Las especies de ciprínidos autóctonas desaparecieron, excepto el barbo, los black bass se han reducido a pequeñas poblaciones, y el lucio cada vez era más delgado, más pequeño y más escaso.

Todo ello unido al captura y sartén tan practicado.

Últimamente se ha introducido ilegalmente lucioperca y alburno.

 En cuanto a los lugares de pesca, ya has puesto algo de Entrepeñas, siempre hay que buscar las puntas sumergidas y los acantilados.

En Buendía, tradicionalmente había dos zonas de excelente calidad y cantidad de capturas:-
- La recula de Villalba del Rey, querencia natural de las grandes hembras de lucio por el mes de Diciembre y Enero, y un paraíso para las grandes carpas a patata cocida o frita. La última vez que llegó el agua allí, tenía yo 16 años.
- La barca de Alcocer hasta la entrada del Guadiela. Se formaban unos macetones de ceratophillum, con cantidad de lucio que era una gozada pescar con los primeros y carísimos rapalas que podíamos conseguir de algún viaje a francia.

 Hoy en día, la pesca se ha tenido que desplazar a lugares muy próximos a la presa, buscando igual que en Entrepeñas los cortados y las puntas sumergidas. El lugar más seguro ahora, con bajos niveles, se reduce a los alrededores de la presa, y con barca a los cortados que hay frente a la misma. Los señuelos, los conocidos que se usan habitualmente.

En cuanto a la carpa, su pesca se ha modernizado enormemente, los equipos actuales de carp fishing, están consiguiendo algún resultado, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual.

 Cosa curiosa es una leyenda que había en éstos embalses sobre unos "salmones" que albergaban en sus aguas. Sobre todo en Buendía. No se pescaban con frecuencia, pero de vez en cuando se sacaba alguno. Yo he sacado uno sólo de 5 kilos en la parte de la barca de Alcocer, cuando el embalse estaba sobre el 40%, unos 4 metros por encima de ahora más o menos. Pescando el lucio me entró a un barbito vivo.
Luego, leyendo un poco, se vé que todo es más sencillo, y que radiomacuto funciona siempre. No son salmones, ni salvelinos, ni ningún experimento de algún científico loco.
Simplemente son truchas comunes, fario, que descienden del Guadiela y sus afluentes, que son ríos trucheros de primer orden. Descienden, y cuando alcanzan buen tamaño, sólo remontan en algunas ocasiones para frezar, adaptándose a la vida lacustre. Algo parecido a los reos en el mar.
Su librea se hace más plateada y el lomo más oscuro. Pero no son otra cosa que truchas comunes.

Hoy en día apenas quedará alguna, si es que la hay.

 En cuanto a Bolarque, es mi embalse, lo conozco como la palma de la mano.

A finales de los 60 se vació para construir los cateters que los desangran, las salidas para el trasvase. Luego, vivió una era dorada del lucio, alimentándose de crías de enormes tencas que con la barca se ven por el fondo, y de las de barbos como submarinos.
 Yo comencé a pescar en Bolarque en el año 82, con una barca de aluminio plegable y un motor eléctrico que un amigo mío importó de EEUU cuando aquí no se sabía que era eso. Todavía me río con la cara que nos miraban los de las orillas cuando pasábamos con ese artefacto silencioso en Peloche (G. Sola), la Tabla de la Hiedra (río Bullaque) y Bolarque.

 Pescar un par de lucios de entre 7 y 10 kilos era bastante frecuente, con algunos ejemplares de vez en cuando de 13 y 15 kilos, y un montón de lapiceros de 0,5 kg al curricán. Esa situación se mantuvo más que en Entrepeñas y Buendía, aunque se ha reducido muchísimo por varias causas:
- Las entradas de agua de E y B, agua helada del fondo, muy poco oxigenada, con cambios de temperatura de 10º, lo cual mata las puestas y reduce la actividad de los peces, estresándolos y pudiendoles provocar la muerte o el brote de alguna enfermedad.
- El exceso de pesca. La proliferación de barcas de pesca, con sus sónar, y los equipos actuales, hacen estragos. La gente cada vez pesca mejor, y es difícil que se les escape algo.

 Debajo del agua, Bolarque mantiene unas enormes poblaciones de ceratophillum y miriophillum, en los que los alevines se defienden mejor, al igual que muchos árboles sumergidos, y un agua muy transparente generalmente.

 Los mejores sitios para mí varían dependiendo de la época del año.
-La recula de Buendía, tiene zonas de cortados que son muy buenas para bajar mucho el señuelo con frío. Y dentro de ella, la recula de la Playa, con la entrada del arroyo Jabalera suele tener grandes hembras en época de freza. también es de los pocos sitios del embalse en donde se mantiene una población de bass, y unas enormes tencas.
- La recula de Entrepeñas, mucho más larga, tiene más sitios. A mí particularmente me gustaba alejarme de la presa, muy frecuentada; y poner proa a un ensanche del embalse que no sé su nombre, pero no tiene pérdida, se reconoce porque para entrar a él se pasan unas curvas en zig-zag y se abre una gran extensión de agua. Toda la tabla es pescable y tiene un par de sitios muy querenciosos,  dos minireculas de entrada de pequeños arroyos.
 En el mismo brazo proveniente de Entrepeñas, la tabla que hay entre el castillo de Anguix y el Peñón de Anguix (mazacote calizo en mitad del embalse a modo de isla) es estupendo, mis mejores lucios los he pescado allí.
 Y de cara al verano, últimamente me gustaba los alrededores del Peñón de Anguix, buscando el antiguo cauce del Tajo.

 En las reculas, si se ve agua turbia, o el termómetro delata que está muy fría, es mejor buscarse otro sitio, Entrepeñas o Buendía están siendo desangrados y se acabó la pesca.


 Este año en Bolarque ha aparecido como una invasión una cantidad tremenda de alburno, que aunque es una especie alóctona, y un desastre ecológico (otro más) que va a impedir cualquier intento de regeneración de especies autóctonas, va a servir de alimento a los flacos, escasos y pequeños lucios actuales de Bolarque. La población y el tamaño subirá en éstos años.


 Aún así, éstos tres embalses, a menos que tengan algo de agua, se recuperan fenomenalmente, y si el plan de cuenca se lleva a cabo como debe ser y se deja de desangrarlos, la pesca se recuperará.

Actualmente soy optimista, ya que en Buendía he visto una cantidad enorme de alevines de bass y lucio, de éste año, corriendo detrás de los alburnos, llegando a sacarlos fuera del agua en Alcocer. Eso significa que hay futuro, y que todavía grandes hembras pueblan los embalses.

A ver si llega Diciembre, uno de eso días soleados, y me doy una vuelta por una recula querenciosa a ver si saco y devuelvo alguna buena.


 Los cortados de Entrepeñas, las puntas y bahías de Buendía, y las alfombras de ceratophillum de Bolarque, siempre nos pueden dar unos excelentes ejemplares.

----------


## capoterosa@gmail.com

Vamos como puede ser que estos dias que esta lloviendo tanto por Murcia y toda esa zona y también por Cuenca y sus alrededores, haya bajado el pantano de Buendia 10 cm de altura, ésto es un robo de las administraciones y el mal control de las aguas.

----------


## No Registrado

> Vamos como puede ser que estos dias que esta lloviendo tanto por Murcia y toda esa zona y también por Cuenca y sus alrededores, haya bajado el pantano de Buendia 10 cm de altura, ésto es un robo de las administraciones y el mal control de las aguas.


El canal del trasvase está que se desborda.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Eso es, bajan hasta cuando diluvia, el desvio del Tajo a Murcia es lo que tiene... estarán llenando la despensa en Murcia para cuando sea.

----------

